# Roof/Drip Rail Molding



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

So while washing my car I had removed the black strip and sorta bent it a little. It's not very noticeable, but I know it's there. Anyone know where to get a new pair or where to order?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your kidding me right ? GMParts Direct . Dealer . Try heating the strip to make it pliable use even pressure with your thumbs to reshape the strip if possible ....


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Your kidding me right ? GMParts Direct . Dealer . Try heating the strip to make it pliable use even pressure with your thumbs to reshape the strip if possible ....


No not kidding. I did a search on ebay and found some but they seemed pricey is why I posted on here. I reshaped as best I could but theres a pretty sharp crease in one and the other is a little raised. Thanks for the info on the part though.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Sorry for my dumb question, but can you tell me how you removed the strips?


cheers!
phantom


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

phantom said:


> Sorry for my dumb question, but can you tell me how you removed the strips?
> 
> 
> cheers!
> ...


Not a dumb question at all. The way I did it, which might not be the correct/best way, was to get a flat head screw driver and a piece of cardboard (to not damage paint) and they should just pop off. I messed up when I stepped on the molding...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those strips should slide out from the rear two end caps , one on each strip first then tug with even pressure .
Yes they will slide right back into place .. Temperature is the key element for this procedure though , A nice sunny day when every thing has expanded and pliable .

My favorite pass time is detailing Mý IT . Cruzen..


----------

